# Quickie Flush Installation



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Just finished installing a quickie flush on my 27 RSDS. Whatever used to be left in my turd tank could never stink as bad as this job did!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Why

What happened

Drop drivers side underbelly up to the axle

Holesaw crossbrace

drill hole in tank

mount Quicky flush

run hose

put underbelly

Done

John


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I paid someone else over 400 bucks to do it for me.....


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

mons02035 said:


> I paid someone else over 400 bucks to do it for me.....


I can believe that. Now I feel better....


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

My dealer did it for me for $60. He had never done one on an Outback before and when he was done he said he would never do it again for that price.


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Are there some detailed instructions on installation of the Quickie Flush? Would like to do mine on a virgon tank before we launch this spring - 23rs.

Thanks for pointing in advance,


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Why
> 
> What happened
> 
> ...


Let's see now. You forgot the part where I had to demount the two front scissor jacks. the part where the batteries were dead because I forgot to flip the disconnect. therefore I had to find the manual crank handle for the tougue jack that I have never used therefore it was lost. The part where I had to remove the propane piping from the front of the trailer clear to the back door because it interfered with dropping the belly pan. The part where I was unable to find my 1/2 inch drive drill motor to drive the hole saw. the two trips to Home depot to get stuff. And what's her name yelling at me to come in for dinner. Oh ya, the part where I took it back to the storage yard and the road was closed. Sent on detour that landed the TT parked in front of the house.
If you want to see some real workmanship, one, look at the plastic belly pan and two look under it. Keystone ought to be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

kyoutback said:


> Are there some detailed instructions on installation of the Quickie Flush? Would like to do mine on a virgon tank before we launch this spring - 23rs.
> 
> Thanks for pointing in advance,


Per Quickie flush you drill an inch and an eighth hole about midway and 2 inched down from the top. Goop the fitting up and screw it down. Pretty simple stuff once you get the the tank.


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Swany said:


> Why
> 
> What happened
> 
> ...


Let's see now. You forgot the part where I had to demount the two front scissor jacks. the part where the batteries were dead because I forgot to flip the disconnect. therefore I had to find the manual crank handle for the tougue jack that I have never used therefore it was lost. The part where I had to remove the propane piping from the front of the trailer clear to the back door because it interfered with dropping the belly pan. The part where I was unable to find my 1/2 inch drive drill motor to drive the hole saw. the two trips to Home depot to get stuff. And what's her name yelling at me to come in for dinner. Oh ya, the part where I took it back to the storage yard and the road was closed. Sent on detour that landed the TT parked in front of the house.
If you want to see some real workmanship, one, look at the plastic belly pan and two look under it. Keystone ought to be ashamed of themselves.








[/quote]

This is exactly why I suggest cutting a small "flap" (just enough to get the hands in and to the work) in the underbelly. This can be easily taped or glued if cut with a sharp rasor. There are more air leaks around the edge of your underbelly from dissrupting the foam insulation than the small flap would create. I too went through what you did. I am thinking about putting one on the gray tank with the flap method. If it takes me longer than 45 minutes something is wrong. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I just put one in my gray tank. Some forward-looking individual put an access cover under there, about 28" by 20". Plenty big enough. Whoever did that at Peterson Industries, bless you.

OTOH - the (*^%&m sensor still reads 2/3 when empty.

Sluggo


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Swany I feel for you, I can remember the things I thought and said when I was installing mine too. Trust me the results really are worth it... in the long run.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I made the flap for mine, as the 26RS would require me to remove all the propane line to the furnace. I didn't feel that ambitious. I then did as John did. 1" hole saw through the web of cross member, I used a plastic bushing for electrical conduit to run the hose through and protect from the sharp edges, flush mounted a female hose end to the aluminum trim and I have a nice neat installation.

And like Steve said, it is worth it.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My dealer what $150 to install mine. It took me about 2.5hrs to do. It isn't hard just awkward.
I get to do again on the 31 TT.









Has any installed one on a 31 RQS? Any hints.

THor


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

My dealer did mine. Cost me $100 with the parts.
Money well spent.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Lazybonz(aka Bill) said:


> My dealer did mine. Cost me $100 with the parts.
> Money well spent.


The local Camping World's shop rate is $91 per hour. ???


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

lol, ya my dealer was 95 an hour. 60 bucks in parts and over 400 bucks in labor... I had them put one in the grey also, I figured what the hell, while your there.....


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> Swany I feel for you, I can remember the things I thought and said when I was installing mine too. Trust me the results really are worth it... in the long run.


I guess time will tell. It's tomorrow now and I'm over it.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I did all three of my tanks last week. (QF were on sale at CW for $18 a month ago) Dropped the belly pan back to the first axle and installed all 3 just below the cross member. Figured that was close enough. Used 3M 5200 sealeant/adhesive. All three leaked from the inner fitting!! (I hope you did a leak test before buttoning things up!!) Tightened the inner fitting and then found out they loosened when I tightened the fitting. got them all leak free and used the sealant on them. Then I used the expandable foam in a can (Great Stuff) to reseal the the belly pan. The biggest mistake I made was not wearing gloves when working the foam. My hands are now just getting clean, after 1 week. but the seal is nice and solid.
But you are right about stuff laying around on top of the belly pan. Here's a link to some pics when I did mine. http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/davidacollins/

We're going to the beach tomorrow. Try everything out!!
david


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

mons02035 said:


> I did all three of my tanks last week. (QF were on sale at CW for $18 a month ago) Dropped the belly pan back to the first axle and installed all 3 just below the cross member. Figured that was close enough. Used 3M 5200 sealeant/adhesive. All three leaked from the inner fitting!! (I hope you did a leak test before buttoning things up!!) Tightened the inner fitting and then found out they loosened when I tightened the fitting. got them all leak free and used the sealant on them. Then I used the expandable foam in a can (Great Stuff) to reseal the the belly pan. The biggest mistake I made was not wearing gloves when working the foam. My hands are now just getting clean, after 1 week. but the seal is nice and solid.
> But you are right about stuff laying around on top of the belly pan. Here's a link to some pics when I did mine. http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/davidacollins/
> 
> We're going to the beach tomorrow. Try everything out!!
> david


I was browsing through your photos and notice that you did some modification to the under seat storage on your dinette. I want to put two full full depth drawers under the seats but as yet the only drawer slides that I can find that are 36" (+ or -) are $150 a drawer!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

It only took me about 1 hour to do both the black and gray water tanks, and it was easy. I dropped the right side and placed a piece of plywood under the trailer so I could lay on the interior liner without causing damage to it. It was a quick and easy install and well worth it.


----------

